# Slayed smallies 5/13



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

hooked over 15 largemouth and smallmouth...landed 9 of them...very energized and feeding like crazy





































_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Jealous! Nice Brownies, I want some!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

That bottom one looks like it's bleeding pretty good, what did you catch it on?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

It was bleeding ....but not from the gill....senkos...im using trout hooks and its working VERY good

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

